# Whats my video Card



## Shortys748 (Oct 23, 2005)

How do you find out what your video card is

i need to know so i can update the drivers


----------



## whitemiguel1981 (Jul 29, 2006)

are there drivers for it already installed? if so you can click start-right click on My computer click properties then click the hardware tab click device manager and click the plus sign next to Display adapters and you should get a model number of your video card!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Right click on your desktop and select properties. Select 'Settings' then 'Advanced'. Click on 'Adapter'.


----------



## whitemiguel1981 (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah do that its much easier!


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Or Start-->Run--> dxdiag 

Click on Display 1


----------

